# Best Modern European Skyline Photos (you read that correctly: PHOTOS ONLY, NO DISCUSSION)



## anubis1234

werner10 said:


> The outskirts of Amsterdam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightjet bij Duivendrecht by Hans Westerink on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211125 tripolis [marcel steinbach]1 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Via
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211207 zuidas [marcel steinbach]1 by Amsterdam Zuidas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @yorrick


welcome to the world of rectangles


----------



## werner10

^^^^Better call it 'welcome to the world of severe height restrictions' instead...


----------



## anubis1234

werner10 said:


> ^^^^Better call it 'welcome to the world of severe height restrictions' instead...


more like the world of severe building shape restrictions


----------



## werner10

I think those two things, height and shape, are interrelated. To be more precise: I believe this rectangular shaped skyline comes more into focus since the height of most buildings is more or less the same. Otherwise it is debatable if Amsterdam is more than any city over exposed to rectangular shaped buildings. A few examples that immediately sprung up in the mind (but there are many more)...

Oval tower








@SirKieTree on Twitter



Abn amro Hq








The Gustav Abn amro hq by Milan Kaihatu on Flickr


The Valley








source: *MVRDV’s dramatically cantilevered triple tower development opens in Amsterdam - Global Construction Review*


Nhow Hotel








@schlijper on Twitter










@nicolawifi on Twitter



Amstel- and Rembrandt tower








@RonnieAmsterdam on Twitter


Etc.
The truth is that there're many rectangular shaped structures, but... Amsterdam builds, as any other city, in all shapes and sizes. However if everything is equally high (in between 90-100m); the general feeling is of a monotonously shaped skyline...


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

Moscow








by moscowoutskirts on ssc


----------



## Oranje Strijder

anubis1234 said:


> more like the world of severe building shape restrictions


Show us where the scary Dutch cities touched you.


----------



## Redzio

Varso Tower 230m terrace - all photos are mine  






















Lobby:


----------



## vincent1746

Paris La Défense from St Germain en Laye :




































































































Vincent Mt

Vincent Montcuit (@vincent_archi_photos) • Instagram photos and videos[/s]


----------



## kony

NICE


----------



## geogregor

My third recent visit in Paris, and again the weather was crap 

Still, here are some shots of the skyline:

P1330326 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330369 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330381 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330405 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330407 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1330413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330440 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

where are they taken from?


----------



## geogregor

madmax1982 said:


> where are they taken from?


Mostly from the top of the dome of Sacré Coeur church.


----------



## Keats1795

*Manchester 








*

Courtesy of https://mobile.twitter.com/IAmOlimpia


----------



## bboy80




----------



## Cujas

Paris and La Défense 

@Octav Dragan


----------



## hkskyline

* London *










Source : Twitter @  jasonhawkesphot


----------



## stanley-SK

*Bratislava







*​Author: stanley-SK​


----------



## Edmos

Bratislava again 
























Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

Chelsea Bridge, area,5 October, 2022 by planetnd, on Flickr


London Skyline with Walkie-talkie by Grahame Hall, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milan:*

Milano by Enrica, on Flickr


----------



## Laurensvdv

werner10 said:


> I think those two things, height and shape, are interrelated. To be more precise: I believe this rectangular shaped skyline comes more into focus since the height of most buildings is more or less the same. Otherwise it is debatable if Amsterdam is more than any city over exposed to rectangular shaped buildings. A few examples that immediately sprung up in the mind (but there are many more)...
> 
> Oval tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SirKieTree on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Abn amro Hq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gustav Abn amro hq by Milan Kaihatu on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: *MVRDV’s dramatically cantilevered triple tower development opens in Amsterdam - Global Construction Review*
> 
> 
> Nhow Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @schlijper on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nicolawifi on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Amstel- and Rembrandt tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RonnieAmsterdam on Twitter
> 
> 
> Etc.
> The truth is that there're many rectangular shaped structures, but... Amsterdam builds, as any other city, in all shapes and sizes. However if everything is equally high (in between 90-100m); the general feeling is of a monotonously shaped skyline...


Best to Just ignore the anubis guy. He’s quick to criticise Dutch cities while his beloved Warsaw isn’t exactly a beacon of architectural quality but you won’t hear him about that. 

When it comes to the actual quality and design I’d put Amsterdam up there with London and Frankfurt. Warsaw doesn’t compete.


----------



## Yellow Fever

mileymc1 said:


> *Manchester*


Nice pic, is it your own? If yes, please credit yourself. Thanks


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Gezicht op Rotterdam vanaf molen 'de Liefde' Streefkerk. by Eduard van Bergen, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Nice shot from Mr Hawkes on Twitter:


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw








K.Zaniewski


----------



## Mr.D00p

Another one from Mr Hawkes on Twitter...with Wembley Stadium approx 10 miles / 16km in the distance.


----------



## werner10

Every city should have a mr Hawkes!


----------



## RokasLT

*Riga







*
Workcation Riga 2022


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:









source: Helmersstraat 127, ROTTERDAM


----------



## Skabbymuff

@*geogregor - Absolutely LOVE the raw Paris images. I much prefer shots like this to the standard regurgitated and polished 'best face shown' images of cities. Raw photos like this convey the reality of cities, they feel more real.*


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw* by SoboleuS


----------



## RokasLT

*Köln














*








Wikiwand - Liste der Hochhäuser in Köln


Liste der Hochhäuser in Köln führt Wohn-, Geschäfts- und Bürogebäude auf, die die Höhe von 50 Metern ohne Aufbauten erreichen und überschreiten. Mit seiner Fertigstellung 1925 war das Hansahochhaus mit dieser Höhe für kurze Zeit das höchste Hochhaus Europas. Im Moment ist das größte Hochhaus von...




www.wikiwand.com












Wissenswertes zum Wohnen in Köln Ehrenfeld


Möchten Sie eine Wohnung in Köln Ehrenfeld mieten oder kaufen? Erfahren Sie mehr über das Wohnen, Preise und die Infrastruktur des Kölner Stadtteils Ehrenfeld.




www.goost-immobilien.de


----------



## RokasLT

*Munich*
























Der BMW-Zentrale und der O2 Tower in München, 2011 Stockfotografie - Alamy


Dieses Stockfoto: Der BMW-Zentrale und der O2 Tower in München, 2011 - DYRGYX aus der Alamy-Bibliothek mit Millionen von Stockfotos, Illustrationen und Vektorgrafiken in hoher Auflösung herunterladen.




www.alamy.de












Design Offices München Highlight Towers


Exclusive events with a view over the city Munich's highest bookable location with a breathtaking panoramic view awaits you on the 31st and 32nd floors. Here, the state capital lies at your feet and the inspiring ambience ensures that each of your events opens up completely new perspectives and...




www.spacebase.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Leeds*















Bridgewater Downtown Stock Photos - Free & Royalty-Free Stock Photos from Dreamstime


Download Bridgewater Downtown stock photos. Free or royalty-free photos and images. Use them in commercial designs under lifetime, perpetual & worldwide rights. Dreamstime is the world`s largest stock photography community.




www.dreamstime.com


----------



## bonquiqui

Nice to see photos of different cities like the above from Munich,Leeds and Köln


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester









*
'Manchester skyline' tommy.timelapse Instagram


----------



## BenjaminBern

Basel


----------



## RokasLT

*Rzeszów





















*








[Rzeszów] Olszynki Park [160m]


Dobrze jakby ew. kolejne inwestycje wysokościowe w Rzeszowie będą już miały bardziej stonowaną formę 😊




www.skyscrapercity.com









Wyborcza.pl







rzeszow.wyborcza.pl


----------



## cardiff




----------



## stanley-SK

Bratislava from 8km


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam regulars....








by @Puinkabouter











@711friedchicken on Twitter











by @jb_nl 











by @Raymond Swaep 











@RobertTieman On Twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Utrecht, the Netherlands:*

Utrecht skyline by Bjørn Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

_*Autumn in Kyiv*_








_Photo by Serhii Kotko_


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius














*








„Equite“ į verslo centro statybas sostinės J. Jasinskio g. investuoja 25 mln. Eur


Sostinės J. Jasinskio gatvėje, vietoje čia stovėjusių autoservisų, galerijos, greitojo maisto restorano „KFC“, biurų pastato statybas atnaujinusi investicijų grupė „Equite“, pranešė į projektą investuosianti daugiau nei 25 mln. Eur (be PVM).




www.vz.lt


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester*

Six towers ranging from 130m to 201m completed in the below cluster, two 150m+ towers currently U/C, two more approved and roughly around 7 more proposed.









Credit: k_pawlow - Instagram


----------



## Darhet

Gdynia,Poland


----------



## Darhet

Gdańsk, Poland








by wy_larani


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Baku:*








Baku, Azerbaijan by Shahin Abasov on 500px.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Bilbao*






















source source source


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Bilbao - Torres de Garellano by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, en Flickr


----------



## ogonek

Moscow



















*moscowoutskirts*


----------



## maykies

Paris La Defense few months ago​


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Rotterdam



















by JELDV


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by SoboleuS
























Cooming soon


----------



## swift gamer

*Tallinn City 







*​by: Raul Sunts 
from: Flickr
Link: Raul Sunts


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Views from White Collar Factory, Old St, London by Phil Carpenter on 500px.com









Views from White Collar Factory, Old St, London by Phil Carpenter on 500px.com









Views from White Collar Factory, Old St, London by Phil Carpenter on 500px.com


----------



## Space Lover

*Istanbul, Turkey*








DSCF0865 Camlica Hill2nrw by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin








By digitalframez


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir


----------



## valtterip

Helsinki


----------



## swift gamer

*KYIV*





































By: wavemeart
Link: Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

fm by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








5 towers by Oscar Lata on 500px.com


----------



## kenamour

1、Moscow
2、London
3、Frankfurt
4、Warsaw
5、Istanbul
6、Paris
7、Rotterdam
8、Millan
9、Batumi
10、Madrid


----------



## swift gamer

*Tartu Estonia*








By and Link: Tartu Valgus / Tartu in Light


----------



## Mikiboz

Good Sunday afternoon my dear friends from rainy Frankfurt in the heart of Europe . Winter is coming and autumn is the time of atmospheric Skyline views .


----------



## RokasLT

*
Kaunas, LT





























*








Our Project Gallery - iGuzzini


Discover how iGuzzini enhances cultural places, galleries, stores and hotels through the subtlety of innovative lighting and creative design.




www.iguzzini.com












MAGNUM verslo centras


MAGNUM verslo centras၊ Kaunas .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁,၃၅၇ ဦး · ၃ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၄၅၄ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Pačioje Kauno širdyje esantis MAGNUM – vienas erdviausių bei inovatyviausių verslo centrų...




www.facebook.com












Kaunorama


Kaunorama၊ Kaunas .နှစ်သက်သူ ၅၁၂ ဦး · ၃ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၁၇ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Įspūdingi penthouse ir 2–4 kambarių apartamentai Nemuno pakrantėje, leidžiantys pakilti aukščiau visko....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw







Zbigniew Sujak


----------



## swift gamer

*Pärnu Estonia








*​by: Kristian Pikner 
link: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:KristianPikner?uselang=et


----------



## cardiff




----------



## werner10

Rotterdam regulars...








@Youllne47892817 on Twitter











@BaanCarla on Twitter











@chbeetjedigi on Twitter











by @Apollo13


----------



## swift gamer

*Kitseküla "Goat Village" subdistrict Tallinn







*​By: Tarmo Lilles


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

River Bus by Geoff Henson, on Flickr









Beautiful evening cityscape of London in England, night city lights by Артур Снежин on 500px.com









Beautiful evening cityscape of London in England, night city lights by Артур Снежин on 500px.com


----------



## swift gamer

*ülemiste city tallinn







*​By: Sergei Gussev


----------



## fatih girgin

İzmir
































@reddit


----------



## swift gamer

*Tallinn Ülemiste subdistrict* 
Sky Wheel Of Tallinn 120 meters above sea level and gives nice skyline views of capital city







​Source: T1 Tallinn


----------



## Darryl

Mikiboz said:


> Good Sunday afternoon my dear friends from rainy Frankfurt in the heart of Europe . Winter is coming and autumn is the time of atmospheric Skyline views .
> 
> View attachment 3990802
> 
> View attachment 3990804
> 
> View attachment 3990801
> 
> View attachment 3990803
> 
> View attachment 3990820
> 
> View attachment 3990817
> 
> View attachment 3990815
> 
> View attachment 3990819
> 
> View attachment 3990830
> 
> View attachment 3990829
> 
> View attachment 3990831


This set is so good Mikiboz, thanks! I love how trees are incorporated into the downtown.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Birmingham:*

Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw skyline by Daniel Hischer on 500px.com









Kolorystyczny wschód słońca by Piotr Osiński on 500px.com









Sunrise by Piotr Osiński on 500px.com



BTW I found this song "Europe Endless", great to listen to while browsing through the photos of European skylines in this thread


----------



## swift gamer

*Kyiv
Right bank skyline








Left bank skyline*








​
By and source: SlavkoSereda (Slavkosereda) - Photographer profile and Evgeniy Fesenko (Efesenko) - Photographer profile


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ljubljana, Slovenia:*

Beautiful Ljubljana from the Panoramic Tower of the Castle, Slovenia by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

werner10 said:


> Rotterdam regulars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BaanCarla on Twitter


There aren't many cities in Europe with just 660,000 inhabitants that have a similar urbanity


----------



## willman87

MADRID









Carlos Javier Perez Madrid


----------



## anubis1234

SASH said:


> There aren't many cities in Europe with just 660,000 inhabitants that have a similar urbanity


There are not many cities in Europe where the number of inhabitants of the city is so much underestimated as in Rotterdam, because we do not count outskirts of the city, and which can be counted as a greater metropolitan area.


----------



## werner10

^^Well, it's not an exact science. Problem is that one can't determine where a city starts and ends. It depends on interpretation. But, still Rotterdam is a midsized European city with app. 660.000 people within its municipality borders and app. 1 million within its agglomeration (the urban area itself). Seen in an European context this is not a big city like Warsaw, Madrid, Berlin, Barcelona or Milan... The only cities (besides Benidorm of course) that are punching skyline wise above their weight in terms of population are Frankfurt & Manchester. But even those two are slightly bigger than Rotterdam's agglomeration... (see: List of urban areas in Europe - Wikipedia )


----------



## madmax1982

and in a couple other countries, considering the distance with Amsterdam, it would be considered as a suburb.


----------



## werner10

...Well, I guess, if you live in Russia one probably sees the entire BeNeLux countries as just one little city state. Like I said, it's all interpretation...


----------



## SASH

anubis1234 said:


> because we do not count outskirts of the city, and which can be counted as a greater metropolitan area.


Rotterdam
City proper - 590.000
Municipality - 660.000
Urban area - 1.250.000
Metropolitan area - 1.600.000 (2.400.000 -> R'dam - The Hague metro area / 8.300.000 -> Randstad)


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark's second city.








Vores by Aarhus | Facebook


Billeder og tekst fra Aarhus. Politik og religion er no go. Skriv som du selv vil skrives til. Undlad at bruge ytringsfriheden til at provokere andre....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow by Лилия Шен


----------



## swift gamer

Shanghai and Hong Kong can be but too whit other Asian large cities already and call this topic EurAsian skylines.


----------



## stanley-SK

*Bratislava
 






*​


----------



## swift gamer

Love how Slovakia's capital has grown.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam Icons by Queron Panjer on 500px.com


Shot from the Euromast! by karin de bruin, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

SASH said:


> There aren't many cities in Europe with just 660,000 inhabitants that have a similar urbanity


True, only other places I can think of as mentioned would be Manchester and Frankfurt.

Manchester City Population: 550k
Greater Manchester Metro Population: 2.9 million

Frankfurt City Population: 800k
Frankfurt Metro Population: 2.3 million


----------



## jchk

Some shots of the Warsaw skyline taken over the weekend:


----------



## swift gamer

The more I see Poland and the more I like it.😄


----------



## mileymc1

^^ Same. The main issue for Warsaw, it needs to work much harder and build more talls than other cities. Frankfurt for example has a pretty small core with many of it towers close together. Just a few more towers within it's cluster makes a huge difference. Warsaw seems more spread out and the towers currently going up feel more like individual talls rather than a collective city cluster. The other issue is, we are comparing Warsaw to Frankfurt, London and Paris. Goes to show the progress that has been made over the past 10/15 years. Warsaw is now up in that category. It's all a working progress and the skyline is much less mature than Frankfurt for example. I'm sure over time as Warsaw fills in gaps, it will all come together and be very impressive.


----------



## swift gamer

*Lissabon Portugal







*​By Tsinoul 
Link: Tsinoul


----------



## SASH

@ swift gamer
Because you mentioned all these cities around the Baltic Sea in your list, even when they don't have such great skylines, than to me it just looks like points given by certain countries during the Eurovisions song contest. Nothing more and nothing less. I'm not making fun of were you are living


----------



## swift gamer

SASH said:


> @ swift gamer
> Because you mentioned all these cities around the Baltic Sea in your list, even when they don't have such great skylines, than to me it just looks like points given by certain countries during the Eurovisions song contest. Nothing more and nothing less. I'm not making fun of were you are living


now i see it's actually funny.


----------



## swift gamer

*Liverpool







*​By: Neil Stanley


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense







*
© Carlos Ayesta​


----------



## swift gamer

* Kalasatama, Helsinki, Finland








White and Blue By *Juha Saarinen


----------



## swift gamer

*Vienna, Austria 







*​By: Tauralbus


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1340604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340635 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1340884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340885 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## swift gamer

London looks awesome, it's just that the shape of some of the buildings is a little odd.
I think that most eu skylines don't grow much anymore


----------



## jajopajox

Bratislava


----------



## bonquiqui

geogregor said:


> P1340884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1340885 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1340889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1340891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1340893 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## swift gamer

Oslo Norway







​Link: Oslo, Norway


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Berlin:*

Berlin Skyline by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Skyline Frankfurt by Tim S. on 500px.com









Frankfurt #108 by Massimo Squillace on 500px.com









Frankfurt-Skyline by Robb Images on 500px.com


----------



## maykies

Just wanted to share some pictures of the cute but growing Marseille skyline that we don't see so often on this page.
Credit goes to *AkarrSarren. 























*


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA










Sara Loana bcn









Albert Lew Barcelona winter skyline


----------



## Elster

The French actually always been good at experimental and bold designs, it could be in motors and also in skyscrapers
( Marseille, Lyon certain skyscrapers).


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*








Skyline by Ozer Giray on 500px.com









High angle view of buildings in city against sky by Onur Coşkun on 500px.com









Skyline by Ozer Giray on 500px.com


----------



## madmax1982

Paris - La Défense









source :


https://media.lesechos.com/api/v1/images/view/6353b20e4c1d5c27976854e8/1280x720-webp/0702490615249-web-tete.webp


----------



## swift gamer

*The London Skyline from Greenwich park.*​*







*
(c) bvi4092


----------



## swift gamer

*Prishtina Kosovo Skyline*







​source*: https://www.dreamstime.com/photos-images/pristina-panorama-aerial-view.html*
​


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt*

European Central Bank and Frankfurt Skyline by Kieran Mesquita, auf Flickr










Frankfurt Supermmon 08/2022 by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Supermmon 08/2022 by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by graveur8x, auf Flickr

Germany Frankfurt Skyline by Alex S, auf Flickr


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:

src:








Bratislava na fotografiách | Facebook


Skupina bola vytvorená na uverejňovanie fotografií Bratislavy. Radi fotíte? Alebo len tak náhodne, obcas Vás niečo zaujme? Podeľte sa s vašimi zaujímavymi pohľadmi na ulice, námestia, budovy a rôzne...




www.facebook.com


----------



## hipi(sk)

Vienna (from Bratislava):









src:








DUBRAVKA | Facebook


Bratislava - m.c. Dubravka je jedna z najkrajsich lokalit modernej Bratislavy. Najdete tu kulturne centra, prirodne lokality na rekreaciu, sportove vyzitie, relax, obchody, inymi slovami - vsetko co...




www.facebook.com


----------



## swift gamer

Wow they are really that close 50+ km, only now discovered.


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








source









source









source








source








source









source​


----------



## swift gamer

*Tallinn.














*​source: Video: Keity Meieri õhulend Swissoteli kaksiktornide vahel - Eesti Mootorrattaspordi Föderatsioon


 https://elu.ohtuleht.ee/1045644/video-ja-fotod-kaskadoor-keity-meier-huppas-tsikliga-swissoteli-kaksiktornide-vahel


*

*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

DSCF2048 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


DSCF2057 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


DSCF2059 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


DSCF2065 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


----------



## swift gamer

* Amsterdam







*
(c) Martijn


----------



## swift gamer

*Hamburg








*
(c) Fabian Göbel


----------



## Mikiboz

Hello everyone and a smooth Monday I wish all of you. Just wanted to share a few FFM pics from the weekend. Nothing extraordinary but the weather was quite nice for autumn .


----------



## RokasLT

*Düsseldorf





















*








Düsseldorf | Dezeen







www.dezeen.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw


----------



## cardiff




----------



## fatih girgin

@exploropia


----------



## kayasabri492

Turkeys capital City. Ankara


----------



## Fio241

*Москва
































*
© Fio241


----------



## kayasabri492

İstanbul european Side


----------



## swift gamer

*London, canary wharf*​*







*








(c) Geoff Henson








(c) Cityswift








(c) Nature Therapy








(c) Geoff Henson


----------



## werner10

From the Hague to Rotterdam...








@Unaniem /Bart van Hoek on Twitter












@Huisvrouwtweets on Twitter











@Jolanlelieveld on Twitter











@inHillegersberg on Twitter











by @Raymond Swaep


----------



## swift gamer

*reykjavik iceland*
















Link: https://mobile.twitter.com/reykjavik


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milan:*








197 by Cristian Lascu on 500px.com


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA








barcelona










dtibcn









metropoli abierta








https://www.lavanguardia.com/files/image_948_465/uploads/2021/12/11/61b517c3026eb.jpeg










https://all4flat.com/wp-content/upl...business_district_of_Barcelona_2-1024x392.jpg


----------



## Arch Wright

London, taken by me this past weekend


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Rotterdam*














Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]







www.funda.nl












posted by @ Life








Posted by JELDV
















Posted by @Life


----------



## Tyron

*Francoforte sul Meno **by Oliver Krautscheid/dronestagram*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*








Vienna by Serhan Tekin on 500px.com









Vienna view fr Kahlenberg by Serhan Tekin on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tallinn:*








Tallinn city center by Яан Андреевич Яремчук on 500px.com


----------



## The_Photographer

A Chicagoan said:


> *Moscow:*
> 
> DSCF2048 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF2057 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF2059 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF2065 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


These pictures look crazy weird like photoshopped where the skyline of futuristic towers are being inserted into a panorama of communist Russian era with poor looking commie blocks.


----------



## SASH

With love from...Rotterdam

Half a Moon, Rotterdam, 20221002 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr
Rotterdam From Above by Tygo Krom, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

PARIS
La Défense, Paris, 20221022 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*

source








source








source








source








source









source​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Budapest:*








Sunrise tower by goodace on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Warsaw *

Wakacje w Polsce 2022 by Wojtek Felendzer, on Flickr

Wakacje w Polsce 2022 by Wojtek Felendzer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








London cityscape 1 by Beauséant on 500px.com









Canary Wharf by Xinqi Li on 500px.com









From Parliament Hill by Tony Hutchinson on 500px.com


----------



## bonquiqui

cardiff said:


>


Amazing collection particularly Canary Wharfs


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Izmir:*








Scenic view of sea and buildings against clear sky by Mehmet Burçoğlu on 500px.com


----------



## Bangroma-sky

A Chicagoan said:


> *Budapest:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise tower by goodace on 500px.com


Good looping tower, is it the higgest tower in Budapest?


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Rotterdam


































*


----------



## KLEPETO

Bangroma-sky said:


> Good looping tower, is it the higgest tower in Budapest?


Yes, 144 m.


----------



## swift gamer

Name is MOL Campus.


----------



## willman87

Belgrade 









Paul Hanley Photos


----------



## willman87

Valencia









Alexx 1985










K.H.Reichert 









feniche


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC05041 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Herbst in Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## Roxven

This black and white Warsaw pick is simply stunning! Already as my wallpapper!


----------



## Darryl

Roxven said:


> This black and white Warsaw pick is simply stunning! Already as my wallpapper!


Yeah that one really is an awsome photo.


----------



## valtterip

Helsinki









Source


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester

















*

Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 417 | SkyscraperCity Forum* 
*


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*









source








source








source









source









source








source​


----------



## IThomas

WingTips said:


> *Manchester
> 
> View attachment 4058844
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058852
> *
> 
> Manchester Skyline Photos | Page 417 | SkyscraperCity Forum


The first pic gave me a Toronto vibe. Good job! 😎


----------



## swift gamer

*Tallinn.







*
By: Mats Õun 
Source: Open House Tallinn üllatab kultuuriobjektide, tehasekomplekside, tuletorni ning pommivarjendisse ehitatud muuseumiga – Pealinn.ee


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








Moon by Ruben Fuentes on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*








La Defense at sunset by Daniel Hischer on 500px.com


La Défense skyline coming into view by Michael Hubbard, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria:*








Plovdiv by Daniel Chobanov on 500px.com


----------



## swift gamer

*Batumi.














*
(c) Georgia TO


----------



## Avangard-55

MOSCOW (Non-MIBC)










SOURCE


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Above… by d • s • p • i • c • s • • • 📷 on 500px.com









View From The Bridge by Roland Unger on 500px.com









PowerCity by d • s • p • i • c • s • • • 📷 on 500px.com


----------



## werner10

"We’ve been to Rotherham and everywhere; Liverpool and Rome; But now we’re playing Rotterdam, Rotterdam at home....”








@VeraBauman on Twitter











by @JELDV 











by @Urban-Observer 











@LidekeDetmers on Twitter










DSC05006 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## saônant

Lyon


----------



## RokasLT

*Birkirkara, Malta

















Saut Julian's





















*








ST. JULIAN'S | Mercury House by Zaha Hadid | 160m |...


Mercury House by Zaha Hadid St. Julian's, Malta Height: Tower A - 160.1m / 525ft | Tower B - 119.8m / 393ft No. of Floors: Tower A - 40 fl | Tower B - 25 fl Use: Office - Residential - Hotel Start: 2019 Finish: 2022 Architect: Zaha Hadid Gross Floor Area: Tower A - 70.000sqm | Tower B -...




www.skyscrapercity.com












sea views Saint Julians Seafront penthouse, Apartment Saint Julians


sea views Saint Julians Seafront penthouse, Apartment Saint Julians



www.gites.fr












The Quad Central


The Quad Central, Биркиркара. Отметки "Нравится": 5 171 · Обсуждают: 223 · Посетили: 1 695. Located on the perimeter of Malta’s Central Business District and surrounded by spectacular views, Quad...




www.facebook.com












20 stunning drone shots of Malta from above


Check out these images of Malta as you've never seen it before




bay.com.mt


----------



## RokasLT

*Nicosia, Ciprus





















*








Labs Tower Nicosia


Labs Tower Nicosia, Никосия. Отметки "Нравится": 155 · Посетили: 23. LABS delivers customisable workspaces designed for people to innovate, connect and thrive. LABS supports companies of all sizes,...




www.facebook.com












360 Nicosia, the capitals tallest landmark


Luxury and stylish apartments in the capital’s tallest building, 360 Nicosia, located in the heart of the city, promising a unique and refined lifestyle.




www.cyfieldgroup.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Split, Croatia














*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalmatia_Tower










Westgate Group


Westgate Group, Сплит (город). Отметки "Нравится": 1 162 · Обсуждают: 1 · Посетили: 48. The leading real estate development company in Croatia with on-going projects in residental and commercial sector.




www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw*

Siekierki - Varsovia by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Amsterdam:*

Skyline by Martijn, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius, Lithuania




























*








Viktor Staniulis Photos


Viktor Staniulis Photos, Vilnius, Lithuania-WILNO,LITWA. Отметки "Нравится": 15 870 · Обсуждают: 1 716. Gallery of the most picturesque places in Vilnius. Galeria najbardziej malowniczych miejsc w...




www.facebook.com









Artery - Konstitucijos 18B - Miestai ir architektūra


Artery - Konstitucijos 18B



www.miestai.net












TOP 50 NT įmonių, šiemet sumokėjusių daugiausia mokesčių


Per tris šių metų ketvirčius 50 įmonių, nurodžiusių vykdančios nekilnojamojo turto (NT) operacijų veiklą, į Valstybinės mokesčių inspekcijos (VMI) sąskaitas pervedė 329,67 mln. Eur įvairių mokesčių. Palyginti su atitinkamu laikotarpiu 2021 m., ši suma augo 1,8%.




www.vz.lt


----------



## hkskyline

* Frankfurt *

Bingenfahrt by Matthias Rabiller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Instant Crush, Rotterdam, 20221030 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Eric Offereins

sunset in Rotterdam: 










source: Weerwoord | Rotterdam in vuur en vlam vanavond


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow by strogolexa








by Riverpark developer








by Alex Martyshkin


----------



## swift gamer

Leeds.






















(c) Reece Callum Hutton


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

The City of London by Robert Camp, on Flickr


Canary Wharf O&A 3 by Gary Watson, on Flickr


Cannon Street Station and London Skyline, City of London (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*









source








source








source








source








source








source​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bydgoszcz, Poland:*








Brda, River Tower by Jan Bochen on 500px.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Mikiboz

source: Skyline Atlas


----------



## A Chicagoan

*More Frankfurt!*

Central Station - Frankfurt, Germany by Dominic Martin, on Flickr


2022-03-19_Hofheim - Sonnenaufgang Skyline Frankfurt 171 by JoBa Photography, on Flickr









MATRIX RELOADED by d • s • p • i • c • s • • • 📷 on 500px.com


----------



## Mikiboz

Was visiting Warsaw albeit very short only (business trip). First time in over 10 years. Awesome developments and I see the enthusiasm of our Polish friends for Varso now, it really was a missing piece. Definitely as a whole in my top 3 personally visited skylines in Europe next to London Canary Wharf and FFM. MBD I have yet to visit and Paris I have visited last time in 2018 (but great things coming with Hekla, Link and Sisters).

I was also in London in September (first time after 3 years) and Canary Wharf development is awesome. Only thing missing now is one slightly outstanding Supertall as new landmark and it would be perfect (310-320 roof height, not more!). But I have to be honest: do not like the city cluster at all. Each building on its own is high quality but the more gets build the less all these buildings complement each other, no harmony at all. I am all for freedom of expression but city developments need overarching planning decision makers.

Hopefully next trip will take me to Amsterdam and Rotterdam .

ofc all subjective and only my two cents .


----------



## swift gamer

Tallinn, Maakri.















By: Eerik Ülevain
Source


----------



## Piotr Wysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Baku:*








BAKU by Anar AbuSaid on 500px.com









Baku. Skyline by Fede Arcos Zafra on 500px.com


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:


----------



## Avangard-55

*St. Peterburg* by night from far away:










SOURCE


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

Rotterdam
DSC05166 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
591A1309 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Barcelona:*








Barcelona amanecer by Alejandro Hernández on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Warsaw:*








Warsaw Skyline by papa bravo on 500px.com









Warsaw Downtown by papa bravo on 500px.com









Warsaw - Varso Tower #5 by papa bravo on 500px.com


----------



## Mikiboz

Nice sunny Sunday for all of you . Wanted to share some Webcam pics of FFM bc it’s such a bright day. 

Different zooms and perspectives and always sth new to explore . 
























































source: mainhattan webcam


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow 








by Vladimir Belomorov


----------



## geogregor

Halloween in London:

P1370914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370915 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Guy Fawkes Night in London, skyline just about visible to the left of Battersea chimneys 

https://twitter.com/London_Rooftops


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*








El Piruli y las cuatro torres by Jose Manuel Castano Felix on 500px.com









Cinco Torres y luna llena by Rodrigo Marina Garcia on 500px.com


----------



## UNIT-er

@ilyayljx:
Do you use an app and/or add-on which translates posts (automatically)?
If you quote posts using a translation app and/or add-on the formatting of the quote is broken.
This disturbs the thread's clarity and makes it impossible to jump to the quoted post because the formatting is destroyed by the app and/or add-on.
So please stop using that app and/or add-on.
Of course you are allowed to translate posts but please do it external and not in one step while quoting and answering posts.
I corrected the quote(s) and the language where it was necessary respectively possible.
Many thanks for your understanding and your support as well!

By the way:
This section of the SkyscrperCity requires the English language.
So your post was deleted.


----------



## RokasLT

*Linz





















*








Was bringt Internationalisierung, wenn der Fokus auf dem Heimmarkt liegt? - The Sound Of Export







www.thesoundofexport.com




source


----------



## madmax1982

paris La Défense,
source :








Paris La Défense cherche à être accompagné pour donner un nouvel avenir au secteur Jean Moulin - Gallieni - Defense-92.fr


L’établissement public a lancé un accord-cadre de maitrise d'œuvre urbaine pour le secteur Jean Moulin - Gallieni.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Strawberry Flavour, Rotterdam, 20221111 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


Instant Crush, Rotterdam, 20221030 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr









Rotterdam Panorama by Z Z on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Belfast, United Kingdom:*








Water Management by Ludovico Guarini on 500px.com


----------



## Laurensvdv

anubis1234 said:


> Skyline is density, landscape, quality of towers, highrises that are [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you and that’s why I think Frankfurt is better than Warsaw. Frankfurt has far more interesting architecture and more density. Warsaw has some of the least interesting architecture of any city posted in this thread


----------



## Laurensvdv

Quote got messed up but my point still stands


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








City Sunrise by Wilhelm on 500px.com









FFM 9/x by Sebastian L. on 500px.com


2022-03-19_Hofheim - Sonnenaufgang Skyline Frankfurt 111 by JoBa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Alibi007

1. London
2. Warsaw
---
3. Istanbul
4. Paris
5. Frankfurt
---
6. Milan


----------



## KlausDiggy

Warsaw would have to build much more to catch up with Frankfurt.

Frankfurt is superior in almost all areas, whether
number of 200m+ *(5)*, number of 150m+ *(18)*, number of 100m+ *(38)*,
buildings U/C *(7 *[2 x 200m+, 1 x 150m+, 4 x 100m+]*)*, real building heights (no spire),
variations of architecture and facades

With the Millennium Tower (288m) we will get a much more dominant skyscraper 
in the skyline than Warsaw, because in contrast to Varso Tower the full height is used.


----------



## Altin vrella

London skyline😍😍🇬🇧🇽🇰









London City & Moon by Khalil KTVISION86 on 500px.com


----------



## RokasLT

Ober-Haus nekilnojamasis turtas


Ober-Haus nekilnojamasis turtas, Vilnius, Lithuania. 15,525 likes · 4,417 talking about this. NT paslaugos: būstas, butai, namai, kotedžai, biurai, patalpos, pardavimas, nuoma, vertinimas, valdymas,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## gstark0

Skyline of Poznan  It will soon drastically improve!


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague
DSC05342 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
DSC05335 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 
Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr

Frankfurt-Skyline_in_der_blauen_Stunde_11.10.2022_DxO_Panorama-1 by Torsten Giesen, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main - Skyline by Frank Frankfurt am Main, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline with "Eiserner Steg " (Iron bridge), shot from Sachsenhausen by Photography by trial and error, auf Flickr


----------



## HaagseHoogbouw

The Hague

DSC05239 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
DSC05289 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## stanley-SK

*Bratislava







*​


----------



## gstark0

This is gonna be incredibly controversial but based on recent photos I'm slowly starting to think Frankfurt/Paris/Warsaw/Rotterdam as being overall similar in terms of general skyline aesthetics and I'd put them on the same spot in top European skylines. Number of towers U/C is also similar (+/- 2 or 3 towers) and each of them has some architecturally interesting examples.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















Warsaw by drone

Skyline with planned and under construction

















the highest of them


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt by dronestagram / powered by Oliver Krautscheid*














Frankfurt: Four Baustelle III | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de

















Sonnenuntergang mit Frankfurter Skyline | Dronestagram







dronestagram.de


----------



## gstark0

mlody89 said:


> Warsaw
> View attachment 4142930
> 
> View attachment 4142929
> 
> Warsaw by drone
> 
> Skyline with planned and under construction
> View attachment 4142981
> 
> View attachment 4142991
> 
> 
> the highest of them
> View attachment 4142998
> 
> View attachment 4142997
> 
> View attachment 4142996


What's the tallest one shown on the render? Looks nice.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*








В полночь by genruble on 500px.com









Spring in the city by slav_2000 on 500px.com









Moscow City by Roman Abakumov on 500px.com


🇷🇺 Clouds of May (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

MILANO

*Porta Nuova-Centro Direzionale*








source








source
















source 


*CityLife*








source

*Cascina Merlata-Fiera*








source​


----------



## Dober_86

Moar Moscow.
































Link: Московский парк, где красиво даже поздней осенью. Советую для прогулки!


----------



## geogregor

Moody Canary Wharf:

P1380491 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And glorious Croydon 

P1380499 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380508 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

geogregor said:


> And glorious Croydon


I thought it was Manchester at first, the dense cluster of Ten Degrees and College Road reminds me of Deansgate Square.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Genoa:*








Port of Genoa by Domenico Farone on 500px.com


----------



## Piotr Wysocki

Warsaw by me


----------



## swift gamer

Tallinn.








By: Ken Mürk
Source


----------



## Miguel_PL

Warsaw


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester, England*










Pic thanks to GJMarshy


----------



## madmax1982

Hekla - Paris la Défense









source :








BNP Paribas REPM décroche le contrat de gestion de la tour Hekla - Defense-92.fr


La branche property management de BNP Paribas Real Estate vient de remporter le contrat de gestion de la nouvelle tour Hekla.




www.defense-92.fr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O









source









source









source









source








source

source​New additions in this cluster (to date):
*Palazzo Sistema *- unveiled today (25,000 sqm)


>


*P39+Botanica*


>


*Mi.C Milano Centrale*


>


*Gioia 20/The Portals*


>


*WOMB/Reale Group*


>


In addition:
*Murat*: there are 5 design proposals, but the developer does not have picked the winning one yet.
*De Benedetti 1*: it's under design.
*Pirelli 30*: the existing building will get a major makeover, but I can't publish the project at the moment.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

2022-08-11_21-17-50_Opelzoo - Vollmond Rot Frankfurt Skyline by JoBa Photography, on Flickr









Frankfurt downtown in dawn by Lars Bayer on 500px.com









Frankfurt sunrise by Photowahn on 500px.com


----------



## Space Lover

*Ukrainian cities

Kyiv*








_Photo by Yuras_


_*Dnipro City *_








_© informator.ua_


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade by Zoran Mesarović


----------



## Mikiboz

We are getting there…😎. The addition of the CBT (208m, construction side in the center of pic) and of course Four will make the Frankfurt CBD cluster quite nice.

pic was discovered by my fellow Frankfurt friend @Mainhatten : awesome find


----------



## RokasLT

*Berlin







*








*Dortmund







*















Die peinlichsten Werbeslogans der Hauptstadt: Von „be Berlin“ bis „entSpandau“


Berlin ist eine vielfältige Stadt, jeder Bezirk und jeder Kiez erzählen eigene Geschichten. Leider schaffen es Werber nicht, das in gute Slogans zu übersetzen.




www.berliner-zeitung.de












Hotels in Dortmund City Centre, Dortmundas.


Užsisakykite viešbutį internetu: Dortmund City Centre, Dortmundas. Kurioje vietoje? Peržiūrėkite miesto žemėlapį, kuriame rodomi visi viešbučiai: Dortmund City Centre, Dortmundas. Jokių užsakymo mokesčių.




www.booking.com












Hotles in Dortmund | Germany | Leonardo Hotels


Visit Dortmund and experience this lively city's impressive cultural and shopping sights, business centres and go to cheer Borussia Dortmund play.




www.leonardo-hotels.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*

Sunrise by Henk Grashoff, on Flickr









Rotterdam at Night by Philip Opdebeeck on 500px.com









Rotterdam in the evening by Teuni Stevense on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Essen, Germany:*








Essen cityscape by capture_x on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bucharest:*








City lights by Johannes Laschon on 500px.com


----------



## puer malus

Bratislava:
by @matejkovac_photo and @bratislavaphotogallery




















Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




Iniciar sesión en Facebook 
by @matejkovac_photo and @bratislavaphotogallery


----------



## Cujas

Dober_86 said:


> Moar Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: Московский парк, где красиво даже поздней осенью. Советую для прогулки!


I am not answering to generate a political debate, but only an architectural one. But it's interesting to listen Russia condemning/mocking western culture (and architecture is definitely culture), when Russian architecture is definitely influence by the west.

I was in NY last week, and definitively, the 3 pictures above, are clearly looking like-NY (far less interesting however), and definitely the building look quite new/recent. So, recent Russian culture is mocking western culture while copying it in the same time.

Very interesting from an architectural point of view.


----------



## Izus67

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## swift gamer

Milano.








(c) Simone Colombo








(c) Alessandro Bremec
Source ​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gdansk, Poland:*








OCB z Pachołka, 2 by Paweł Szczygielski on 500px.com









OCB z Pachołka, 1 by Paweł Szczygielski on 500px.com









OCB z Pachołka, 3 by Paweł Szczygielski on 500px.com









OCB z Pachołka, 4 by Paweł Szczygielski on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

@Cartagenero 15 

would you provide source please. Thanks


----------



## Cartagenero 15

Yellow Fever said:


> @Cartagenero 15
> 
> would you provide source please. Thanks


sorry, Done


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw








bmbdrone








Warszawa dronem


----------



## ancov

Moscow by moscowoutskirts


----------



## swift gamer

Limassol.








source1








source2








source3


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris*








































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*

*Porta Nuova*








source


source 








source

*CityLife*








source









source

*Cascina Merlata-Fiera*








source​


----------



## werner10

Slices of Amsterdam...








by @sumit4allphotos on Twitter









by @AngelaRoothaan on Twitter












by @RademakerDG on Twitter











by @*ferlath*











@WilliamMaanders on Twitter


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Cheboksary


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Krasnodar


----------



## swift gamer

*Prague.







*
(c) Pavel's Snapshots 








(c) Ferda Hejl I greet all friend


----------



## swift gamer

Belgrade.








Source


----------



## swift gamer

Stockholm.








(c) Michael Wåhlin 








(c) Joakim Lewin 








Source








Source2


----------



## Tyron

*Madrid*

Nookie by NessSlipknot, auf Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Kazan


----------



## Fio241

Moscow








@ Pik


----------



## swift gamer

Tallinn








author Siim Lõvi
source.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*








Battersea View by Karl Shepheard on 500px.com









The Two Towers by Karl Shepheard on 500px.com









London Financial Grit by Darius Williams on 500px.com


----------



## hipi(sk)

Bratislava:

from video:








📸 metthouse movie on Instagram: "#metthouse_movie"


📸 metthouse movie shared a post on Instagram: "#metthouse_movie". Follow their account to see 842 posts.




www.instagram.com





















out of Austria 









src: 📸 metthouse movie (@metthouse_movie) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## roytie

Brussels (Belgium)


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








@marcellodipotti on twitter










@MatthijsHgsmn/Jeroen van Dam on Twitter











@JPKalkman on Twitter












by @Jan











by @Spartaan27


----------



## Tyron

*Vienna*

Skyline (1) by Chris Haderer, auf Flickr

Vienna evening skyline by Wolfgang Vollmann, auf Flickr


----------



## Tyron

*Düsseldorf *

Skyline Düsseldorf by FMori, auf Flickr

Dusseldorf Skyline - Sunset by patuffel, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Baku:*








Baku skyline by Stas Mandryka on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam’s Skyline by Paul Abé on 500px.com









Rotterdam Skyline by night by Marc Schager on 500px.com









Rotterdam city by ingrit raven on 500px.com


----------



## Blingchampion

*Aarhus:*
Denmark's second city.
(Pop 361.000).

Source (myself).


----------



## Avangard-55

*MOSCOW* by Moscowoutskirts:



















SOURCE


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Leeds:*

_D3S5352-3 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*








Istanbul by Mehmet Akyüz on 500px.com









Trump towers, Istanbul by GE⭕RGI GV on 500px.com









Building up the city by Dmitriy Soloduhin on 500px.com


----------



## Space Lover

*Dnipro City, UA*
























_Link_


----------



## Abendrot

Vienna (Skyline Wienerberg)








Source


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

















ЖК Сердце столицы: комфортабельные квартиры бизнес-класса в самом сердце Москвы | Донстрой


Успейте купить квартиры в ЖК Сердце Столицы, на набережной Москвы-реки. Предложение апартаментов в новостройках ограничено. Даты сдачи домов, цены на квартиры, стоимость по ипотеке, планировка – на официальном сайте застройщика Донстрой.




donstroy.moscow


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


Herbst in Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


Herbst in Frankfurt by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## stanley-SK

*BRATISLAVA







*​


----------



## Tyron

More *Vienna

















*
*Source*


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow























Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from холод бетонных стен's album Community wall photos from 7 November 2022.




vk.com


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Krasnogorsk










*







*
https://t.me/moscowoutskirts


----------



## Ares2018

BARCELONA








youtu.be/Khcr9rqjcOU


----------



## ancov

By moscowoutskirts:


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid

by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr



By eldelron



By Jose Manuel Castano Felix


----------



## Space Lover

*Kyiv, UA*








_Photo by Max Popelnyukh_

*







*
















_© ukrinform_

























_Pics by Oleksandr Naumenko_


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark's second city.

Source: Henrik Woer.








Vores by Aarhus | Facebook


Billeder og tekst fra Aarhus. Politik og religion er no go. Skriv som du selv vil skrives til. Undlad at bruge ytringsfriheden til at provokere andre....




www.facebook.com


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Krasnodar









vk.ru


----------



## Laurensvdv

werner10 said:


> @Lichting98 on Twitter











Source: @Momo1435

Cooltoren is a great addition to the skyline.


----------



## Emmeloord

ancov said:


> By moscowoutskirts:
> 
> View attachment 4265318


Very impressive!


----------



## Space Lover

*Riga, Latvia*

Old and new in Riga by Naval S, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*








source

source








source








source








source

​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Brussels:*

ADH Brussel 2022-12-01 004.jpg by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


ADH Brussel 2022-12-01 006.jpg by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


ADH Brussel 2022-12-01 013.jpg by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vienna:*

Highway in Vienna, Austria. by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark's second city.

Source, Nicolai Hommelhoff.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10159301548483250&id=660088249


----------



## hkskyline

*Rotterdam*

Maashaven Havenkwartier Rotterdam by Theo Lagendijk, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline_FFM006 by Servicejoker, on Flickr


Skyline_FFM003 by Servicejoker, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main by Simon Steiner, on Flickr









Frankfurt by Night I by Gionatan Borrello on 500px.com


----------



## swift gamer

Limassol.


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow








myphoto


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tbilisi:*








Tbilisi from mounain by Evgenii Iulin on 500px.com


----------



## Blackhavvk

Perm by Alexey Dyomkin


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Budapest:*








Sunrise 2.0 by Szabó László Gábor on 500px.com


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw








*


----------



## YalnızAdam

- İzmir -


----------



## Mr.D00p

From 'Matt Downie' on Twitter:


----------



## anubis1234

Warsaw









source: Polsat i HB Reavis rozpoczynają projektowanie Portu Praskiego


----------



## Zaz965

moscow
















ЖК Сердце столицы: комфортабельные квартиры бизнес-класса в самом сердце Москвы | Донстрой


Успейте купить квартиры в ЖК Сердце Столицы, на набережной Москвы-реки. Предложение апартаментов в новостройках ограничено. Даты сдачи домов, цены на квартиры, стоимость по ипотеке, планировка – на официальном сайте застройщика Донстрой.




donstroy.moscow


----------



## bboy80

Warsaw really is looking good these days!!


----------



## swift gamer

Helsinki.









(c) Juha Saarinen


----------



## swift gamer

Tallinn








(c) Kristjan Lust


----------



## Pitchoune

More of Brussels from Roytie
The pictures show how you need to take some height in order to truly appreciate the scattered Brussels skyline.


----------



## Space Lover

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Tallinn by RL, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Pitchoune said:


> More of Brussels from Roytie
> The pictures show how you need to take some height in order to truly appreciate the scattered Brussels skyline.
> View attachment 4292710
> 
> View attachment 4292711


In some shots It´s quiet similar to La Defense. 
I've seen cranes. What is rising?


----------



## Pitchoune

willman87 said:


> In some shots It´s quiet similar to La Defense.
> I've seen cranes. What is rising?


Buildings are half the height and 1/3rd in quantity though.
The main building in construction is actually a reconstruction of an existing building and it has reached its max height already on the pictures. Besides that no other highrise is in construction at the moment .


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt
Skyline view from the Henninger Tower. 12. December 2022.








(c) Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## KLEPETO

Sugared Christmas Bratislava 😉
















__
http://instagr.am/p/CmGy4aqqhpQ/










__
http://instagr.am/p/Cl6J13TqlQ-/


----------



## swift gamer

Tallinn























​(c) Priit Mürk Source






Source2


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt *

Skyline_FFM006 by Servicejoker, auf Flickr

Skyline_FFM005 by Servicejoker, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Moscow:*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## swift gamer

Paris La Défense 








(c) Todd Plunkett 








(c) Toni GVK 








(c) BabaJauss


----------



## AYaks

YalnızAdam said:


> - İzmir -
> 
> View attachment 4290102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290107
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290122


It's not in Europe .


----------



## mileymc1

AYaks said:


> It's not in Europe .


If I'm correct this thread accepts Turkey and Russia as Europe. Along with Azerbaijan, Georgia and Armenia.


----------



## AYaks

mileymc1 said:


> If I'm correct this thread accepts Turkey and Russia as Europe.


Russia is Europe, Turkey is not.
But ok, I didn't know it .


----------



## Wade Lyonson

mileymc1 said:


> If I'm correct this thread accepts Turkey and Russia as Europe. Along with Azerbaijan, Georgia and Armenia.


Who makes the rules and this selection may be the problem?
Without wanting to be aggressive, our American friends have a problem with European geography.
Do we Europeans put Guatemala in North America?
Turkey is the beginning of the Middle East, Greece is the last European country in the South East.


----------



## A Chicagoan

mileymc1 said:


> If I'm correct this thread accepts Turkey and Russia as Europe. Along with Azerbaijan, Georgia and Armenia.


Russia and Turkey are explicitly mentioned in the rules in the first post. Generally the Caucasus countries also seem to be accepted, I have definitely posted Baku, Tbilisi, and Yerevan eithin this thread or the previous iteration of it.



Wade Lyonson said:


> Do we Europeans put Guatemala in North America?


As a United Statesian I consider Guatemala part of North America


----------



## Blingchampion

Aaaaaand let's get back to posting pictures 😁

Aarhus, Denmark's second city.

Source Martin Kaaris.








Vores by Aarhus | Facebook


Billeder og tekst fra Aarhus. Politik og religion er no go. Skriv som du selv vil skrives til. Undlad at bruge ytringsfriheden til at provokere andre....




www.facebook.com


----------



## vallzo

Wade Lyonson said:


> Do we Europeans put Guatemala in North America?


I think many people do. I see Central America and the Caribbean as regions of the North American continent.


----------



## Wade Lyonson

A Chicagoan said:


> Russia and Turkey are explicitly mentioned in the rules in the first post. Generally the Caucasus countries also seem to be accepted, I have definitely posted Baku, Tbilisi, and Yerevan eithin this thread or the previous iteration of it.
> 
> 
> As a United Statesian I consider Guatemala part of North America



It's a geographical error, Guatemala is in Central America, Turkey in the Middle East.
We will not change the rules of this thread but I find the geographical assessment inaccurate.


----------



## dminer

SoboleuS said:


> *Warsaw* by HB Reavis: HB Reavis wpływa do Portu Praskiego


And if things go well, by the end of 2020s this photo should* look something like this 










*this is my amateur render only, none of the actual tower designs are known yet, only the approximate heights/locations. HB Reavis (the developer of Varso Tower) recently launched the project and the design/paperwork phase only just begun for all of the skyscrapers in the Port


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








source








source

source

source








source








source​


----------



## skyscrapercityizmir2

Politically Turkey is in Europe, and geographicly its a little bit complicated. Also there are lots of problems.
















So basically I recommend this map to understand the real European borders which are not made of borders like country. There are mostly soft borders with transcontinental countries such as Russia and Turkey.


----------



## Tyron

In terms of Russia, it's also complicated. Geographically, Russia is actually more Asian, because more than 70 percent of its territory is in Asia, while much more people live in the European part.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Yekaterinburg by PRINZIP developer


----------



## Blingchampion

With all that diskussion about Russia and Turkey... let me ask this! Are Denmark located in North America?... it must be! Greenland is a part of Kingdom of Denmark... so Denmark also belong in the North American threads 😄😄

Just kidding ☺ let's keep those skyline pictures coming... and stick to the rules of the thread.
Have a nice day to you all 😊


----------



## geogregor

London:
https://twitter.com/NeilClasperPics


















https://twitter.com/London_Rooftops


















https://twitter.com/matthew_downie










PXL_20221211_153433812 by shadoweb, on Flickr


PXL_20221211_080739373 by shadoweb, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Hudson11 said:


> The old thread was over 1000 pages long, time to set things back to zero.
> 
> continued from: Best Modern European Skylines Photos
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> 1. Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any low rises or old buildings skylines will be considered trolling.
> 
> 2. All discussion must be in civil manner, no names calling, personal attacks and city/country bashing.
> 
> 3. Non skyline related topic will be deleted.
> 
> 4. No confrontation in any kind with the mods in charge of this section, offenders will be given infraction or even suspension. Always express your concern via PMs.
> 
> 5. Think before you post and makie sure your posts are complied with all the rules.
> 
> *6. Both Russia and Turkey are categorized on SSC as part of the European section and therefore both countries are accepted as full European nations in our forum.*
> 
> 7. Remember this is a thread of skylines, not individual skyscrapers
> 
> 8. All photos must be properly sourced and please do not post more than 5 pics per entry.
> 
> We reserve the right to delete any photo that we find not fit in this thread and lock it if necessary.
> 
> 
> Please contact the skyscrapers forum moderators if you have any further questions.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation!


Please stop flooding with your unnecessary/unwanted opinion about geography... Russia and Turkey are definitively part of “Europe” in the sense of this thread.


----------



## anubis1234

Cujas said:


> Russia and Turkey are definitively part of “Europe” in the sense of this thread.


more Asian


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark.

Source: My own photo taken today.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*London:*

London City skyline by Alasdair Massie, on Flickr









London Sunset by Mingze Yan on 500px.com









The only way is up! by Yat Li on 500px.com









How would that be a sunset with two Suns? by Paolo Scaramuzzino on 500px.com


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt

by Mikiboz*


















*by EastGrey*


















by *the man from k-town*


----------



## YalnızAdam

*İSTANBUL*


----------



## stanley-SK

*BRATISLAVA







"© stanley-SK" *​


----------



## werner10

In the meantime in Amsterdam...








@robhoeij on Twitter











@baskok on Twitter












@FotovandeBiezen on Twitter












@AmsterdamTiles on Twitter











@baskok on Twitter













Zuidas Amsterdam by John Post on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*








_Source_


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt skyline 35mm by nightvsn, on Flickr


Marriott by nightvsn, on Flickr









Schiffsverkehr by Thomas Grau on 500px.com


----------



## YalnızAdam

İSTANBUL


----------



## geogregor

Canary Wharf in London:



http://imgur.com/ToCh7kP






































source insta : @kevin_tang_yvr


----------



## mitenka

ANKARA Capital of Turkey


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw by DaroIK


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*

source









source









source








source









source

source​


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw
















View attachment 4336450


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liverpool:*








Liverpool by Chris Mc Hugh on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*








Hamburg by Dennis Modrzik on 500px.com









Hamburg by Dennis Modrzik on 500px.com









Hamburg by Dennis Modrzik on 500px.com









Two towers in sunset by capture_x on 500px.com


----------



## jajopajox

Bratislava - planned tower 250m+, is in the testing phase, with this tower Bratislava would look awesome, is it higher tower on the right


----------



## mitenka

ANKARA


----------



## swift gamer

Marseille








(c) Rasande Tyskar








Source1








Source2


----------



## swift gamer

Gdańsk 









Source1








Source2


----------



## swift gamer

Copenhagen 








Source1
















Source2


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Istanbul:*

Istanbul by Marc Balthasart, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Oslo:*








Oslo by Jan Aasgaard on 500px.com









Oslo by Jan Aasgaard on 500px.com


----------



## Space Lover

_*Aarhus, Denmark*_

Aarhus Ø - Oktober 2022 by SmartDrones Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius*















Artery - business center


Artery (business center), on Konstitucijos pr. 18B (Šnipiškės) is undergoing, developer Investmira, Lords LB Asset Management. Construction dates: 2019 Q1 - 2023 Q3




citify.eu


----------



## geogregor

Merry Xmas from London:

P1390961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

I really like modern architecture, but I am against building skyscrapers in Amsterdam, Lviv, Prague, Bruges, Regensburg, Salzburg, Venice or Florence. We must preserve Europe's historic cities for future generations.

Merry Christmas guys!

*Lviv UA*








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_

BTW, the Christmas atmosphere feels much better in the old historical cities of Europe, not among skyscrapers.


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

1st November 2022. Deansgate Castlefield, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## @Life

The Hague

DSC05803 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## mitenka

Ankara Capital Of Turkey




















































https://instagram.com/ankara.foto.06?igshid=NDk5N2NlZjQ=


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Donetsk:*








Donetsk News Agency









Donetsk News Agency









Embankment of the city of Donetsk by ALEX KOTELNIKOV on 500px.com









overcast urban landscape by Artem Merzlenko on 500px.com


----------



## RokasLT

*Berlin*












DW Travel







www.facebook.com


----------



## stanley-SK

*BRATISLAVA














© stanley-SK *​


----------



## Balkanunion

Belgrade, (insta:Milinko.Radisavljevic)


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow








vk.com/moscowoutskirts


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Khimki









vk.com/moscowoutskirts


----------



## Izus67

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Khimki


----------



## A Chicagoan

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Khimki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com/moscowoutskirts


Those look like the Wellton Towers in Moscow, not Khimki


----------



## 4miGO!!!

A Chicagoan said:


> Those look like the Wellton Towers in Moscow, not Khimki


I am shocked how much you know about Moscow. Yeah, that is the Wellton cluster.


----------



## Blackhavvk

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Khimki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com/moscowoutskirts


One more
Moscow outskirts by moscowoutskirts


----------



## swift gamer

Helsingi 








(c) Safa Hovinen








(c) Jon Jikkas 








(c) Mikko Miettinen


----------



## geogregor

A Chicagoan said:


> *Donetsk:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donetsk News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donetsk News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embankment of the city of Donetsk by ALEX KOTELNIKOV on 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overcast urban landscape by Artem Merzlenko on 500px.com


The skyline might looks slightly different nowadays. Just sayin...


----------



## Fio241

*Москва*








Источник








Source


----------



## geogregor

And more:

P1400093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400097 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400102 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

...And while this discussion about the possibility of skyscraper's in Europe's old towns unfolds - some slices of Utrecht's tiny little skyline in the mix. Just to add some flavor...








by @domtoren












by @domtoren












by @domtoren



...and 'yess' (perhaps this is what Europe is best known for) there is an 'old town' involved here as well...








@jmeiden on Twitter



...but at the same time, clearly, also some serious mid- to high rise development. Somehow this works... (although, it doesn't mean that this should be implemented everywhere in Europe by definition)








by @Prins


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rotterdam:*








Rotterdam in autumn 🍂 by Erdal Buke on 500px.com









Rotterdam by Stas Mandryka on 500px.com









Rotterdam by night by Erdal Buke on 500px.com


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Avangard-55

Moscow by Moscowoutskirts


----------



## Avangard-55

Moscow: Historical skyline infront of modern skyline.










Moscowoutskirts


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Frankfurt:*








Frankfurt Skyline by KalleKarl, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Moscow









VK.ru


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## swift gamer

La Coruña:








(c) Pablo Rey 








(c) RFRumbao 








(c) RFRumbao 








(c) RFRumbao


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Paris:*

3N9A2924[pano] - Paris by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## Balkanunion

Happy New Year Some pics from the Belgrade skyline last night. (Cred. Marko Obradović i Todor Milivojević)


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gothenburg:*








Happy New Year 2023 by Bo Ding on 500px.com


----------



## Izus67

😁
Гостиница «Украина» by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr
Moscow.December.0°C by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr


----------



## PskylL

La Défense


----------



## CotCat

Katowice























by WhiskeySix


----------



## werner10

From up close till far away, Rotterdam...








@zzapback on Twitter












@Victor_in_010 on Twitter












@Youllne47892817 on Twitter












@J0shi76 on Twitter


----------



## geogregor

Some last shots from London in 2022:

P1400209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Zaporizhzhia:*








Zaporizhzhia by Vitalii Uzhva on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tallinn:*








Port by Attila Bicskei on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Winterthur, Switzerland:*








Winterthur City by Selcuk Yuecel on 500px.com









🥂 Happy New Year, City 🥂 by Urs Geysir on 500px.com


----------



## LinkD-2ME

KLEPETO said:


> A riddle. City skyline........?😁
> Help. One word, ten letters, first B, last A.😉
> View attachment 4413908


Bratislava


----------



## KLEPETO

LinkD-2ME said:


> Bratislava


👍
Correct answer. Please don't answer others anymore.


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf, London, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Bus Tour by Nils Zeitz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Strand and Pier Head Liverpool Jan 2023 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

*Yekaterinburg*



















SOURCE


----------



## Space Lover

*Warsaw, Poland*








Rafał Ganowski - Warsaw By Drone

_Bonus=)_


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Izmir:*








a beautiful night by İnstagram: @halit_dokuzoguz on 500px.com









İzmir / Türkiye by İnstagram: @halit_dokuzoguz on 500px.com


----------



## swift gamer

Tallinn:
































Source.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Barcelona*

Barcelona 09/2015 by Philipp Heinemann, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Dnipro City*_, the fourth largest city in Ukraine_








































_Link_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense*








La Defense, Paris by Giuseppe Morlando, sur Flickr








Foggy morning - La Défense by Gwenael Blanck, sur Flickr​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Reykjavik:*








DJI_0460 by Stephen Leonardi on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hamburg:*








Hamburg at the elbe river by Stephan Suehling on 500px.com









Hamburg at the elbe river by Stephan Suehling on 500px.com









Hamburg at the elbe river by Stephan Suehling on 500px.com









Hamburg at the elbe river by Stephan Suehling on 500px.com


----------



## geogregor

London, Canary Wharf from Greenwich Peninsula:

P1400327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400366 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400368 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400400 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Pitchoune

Canary Wharf looks like a big Australian city downtown now.

Brussels:


----------



## Blingchampion

Aarhus, Denmark' second city.









Vores by Aarhus | Facebook


Billeder og tekst fra Aarhus. Politik og religion er no go. Skriv som du selv vil skrives til. Undlad at bruge ytringsfriheden til at provokere andre....




www.facebook.com


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*

source








source 








source








source

source

source








source








source​


----------



## Miguel_PL

*Warsaw*, construction of a new footbridge











@bronco10


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## Abendrot

*Vienna* (in front of the skyline, two concrete flak towers from the second world war)








Source


----------

